# my WHITE b14...



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*my WHITE b14... RATE MY RIDE!*


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

the site is down for a lil while... ill fix it asap


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

OK...


----------



## import02 (Oct 16, 2002)

nice, what kind of drop is that. progress springs?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bro... no lie... i think they're arospeed. i got em off some guy for $30... they're bright yellow. it was such a steal that i said f*** it  who else makes yellow springs besides arospeed and goldline?? its a 2" drop btw


----------



## import02 (Oct 16, 2002)

yea i have a 1.7 drop and i hate that dip in the back like your car, you know anyway to fix that


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

what i might do is cut one coil on the front springs to even it out... i know thats kinda shitty but it will solve the problem. the ride is of course bumpy but it because im still on the stock shocks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Where was that FL meet at it looks familiar (especially the big pink building in the backround.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it was at Tamiami Park (where the youth fair is held every year)


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

That looks very good. Very clean looking. You doing anything else to the exterior?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Chicago Tony said:


> *That looks very good. Very clean looking. You doing anything else to the exterior? *


im trying to find the SE side skirts, 98 grille and a spoiler and im pretty much done w/ the outside.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Shaved and layin' frame


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thats bad ass... would it be too hard to make the SE-R rims like bronze or gunmetal?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice sunny emblems


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Love your car... gunmetal rims were easy... heres a link...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=109405#post109405
Your car reminds me of mine, just recolored  I like it


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *Love your car... gunmetal rims were easy... heres a link...
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=109405#post109405
> Your car reminds me of mine, just recolored  I like it *


thanks dryboy... same thing here... our rides are the same


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *
> 
> Shaved and layin' frame *



Don't you mean pan?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I really like your white mirrors.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I really like your white mirrors..... *


those white mirrors are there in memory of ur ride...


R . I . P
mp2050's B14
"was indeed the true white b14"
1998-2003


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *those white mirrors are there in memory of ur ride...
> 
> 
> R . I . P
> ...



AHHHH mannnn--U gonna MAKE ME CRY yo.....  -  


Enjoy them man and the ride looks so CLEAN--Keep up the good work!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks MP it means a lot :cheers:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP where were you sat for the meet?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

A bit darker wheels...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks shawn... im actually gonna paint my se-r wheels gunmetal 2morrow and saturday... ill post pics as soon as im done with them


----------

